# 10 1/2 Inch Cobalt Triangle Owl Drug



## washingtonstatedigger (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi,
 My dad and mom found a 10 1/2 inch cobalt 3 sided Owl Drug Co. bottle. Anybody have any information on this? We have done a lot of looking but, cannot seem to find any example of one larger than 9 1.2 inches.
 Thank you!


----------



## epackage (Jun 18, 2011)

a few pic's would go a long way with helping you, posting it in the poisons forum may get you even better help....Jim


----------



## epackage (Jun 18, 2011)

is that height with or without the stopper ?
       Jim


----------



## washingtonstatedigger (Jun 18, 2011)

Thank you for the reply Jim!
 That is without the stopper, unfortunately I don`t have a picture. I was at my parents and they showed me it. It is a one winged (I think that`s what they are called) it shows the owl on one side, POISON on one side, and the other side I believe "Owl Drug Co." on the other side, across the top (shoulder area).
 Sorry for the lack of pictures and info. Also I think it is approx. 4 inches wide on all 3 sides.
 Thank you for the help!


----------



## epackage (Jun 18, 2011)

Could be a GREAT find, if you post this in the Poison Forum Jamie(Poison_Us) should be able to help....He knows this stuff very well I think....Good Luck.....Jim


----------



## botlguy (Jun 18, 2011)

That size in MINT condition should fetch $500.00 or more. VERY desireable.


----------



## epackage (Jun 18, 2011)

There ya go, and Jim(botlguy) has been at this for a few years[] more than me....congrats !!


----------



## botlguy (Jun 18, 2011)

I will go so far as to offer you $400.00 for it right now if it's MINT. I always say:
 "Put your money where your mouth is." But then, I'm sort of a cheap skate and not really collecting additional stuff now and an sort of broke. But my offer is sincere and stands. I have smaller sizes to put it with.


----------



## Poison_Us (Jun 19, 2011)

Hope I don't put a damper on botlguy's day by this....

 First of all, are you absolutely sure it's 10 1/2"?  The largest recorded size is 9 3/4", making this one extremely rare.  I have seen the 9 3/4" advertised between $900 and $1450.  Book value (2005, pre recession) is $1000 to $1200.  Now the 1450 is what the guy was asking, doesn't mean he got it or would have come down some. It was at the Smyrna show some years ago and many bottles are overpriced, knowing they will try and be talked down.

 Anyway, you can expect to it worth at least that amount, IF it is indeed 10 1/2" and undamaged as these prices are for undamaged examples.  But you have to take in consideration that it's also a recession out there, things aren't selling for as much as they used to these days... 60%-70% of the big bottle's historical high is where they are selling, depending on who is buying at any given week.

 Now, I would love to see the pic, and proof that it is this size.  And if it is, you can bet you could be hearing from a few people from the club....and it will be the bottle that will add another size into the book.


----------



## namzug2 (Jun 21, 2011)

Actually I  saw one at the fobh  nevada bottle show. it was a gallon it was latticed and when  I asked about the top the seller
 said when they were this big they didn't have fancy tops. Ive seen comparable ones in the books be listed at 1,200
 The gallon one at the show I didn't even ask about....


----------



## Poison_Us (Jun 25, 2011)

Only triangle lattice work bottles I know of are the KT-2 and KT-4, and neither get to gallon size.  Only lattice gallon is the KC-1.  But that's a whole 'nother line of bottles than this KT-1.  And yes, the gallon sizes go for plenty.


----------



## Poison_Us (Jun 26, 2011)

Still waiting for the evidence to come forward.... It's so rare to have a new size discovered in a line of bottles after all these years, but it does happen.


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 3, 2011)

Still waiting....starting to think this was a false alarm..


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 3, 2011)

maybe this was actually a clear one that had been darkly purpled. Sometimes they appear to be cobalt to people. There are a number of clear ones in larger sizes.


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 3, 2011)

True, but not triangular.  All the triangular issues were cobalt...and only those were poisons.  If a clear one was ever made and someone nuked it, they would have ruined a one known bottle....but I highly doubt that.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 3, 2011)

then I have no idea what it was.


----------



## botlguy (Jul 3, 2011)

A lot of comments and speculation but no further input from the original poster, washingtonstatedigger. I suspect he / she is either mistaken, giving him / her the benefit of doubt, or a liar. Let's have some additional proof. I know a NUMBER of, lets say, less than reliable bottle diggers who live in my neighboring state of Washington.

 washingtonstatedigger, want to ante up?      Got some proof?      I'm calling you out !


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 3, 2011)

Uh-oh, does this count as a Bottle Throwdown?


----------



## botlguy (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm not sure but I might join in on that one. He's swilling MAKER'S MARK Whiskey and that is ALMOST as good as GENTLEMAN JACK, my favorite. Pretty expensive stuff though. 

 I'd bet a pint of GENTLEMAN JACK that the 10 1/2" Owl Three sided poison doesn't exist.


----------



## andy volkerts (Jul 4, 2011)

[8|] Hello Stephen,  I believe you are correct in thinking this is a false alarm, I have a good buddy who has all the sizes of this poison bottle, and his biggest one is 9 and one half inches tall, He would be very interested in this bottle if it is real. ...Andy


----------



## downsouthdiggers (Jul 6, 2011)

Is it this bottle by chance?


----------



## downsouthdiggers (Jul 6, 2011)

this is a small one, of course. . .but looks like your description.


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 6, 2011)

Yup, that would be the one.  Nice one wing ya got there.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 6, 2011)

I found the elusive tall one ...


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jul 6, 2011)

Now that's funny Matt.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Jul 10, 2011)

I have dug quite a bunch of triangle "Hooters" over the years and have NEVER seen one over 9 1/2". Me thinks it's figment of someone's imagination.


----------



## downsouthdiggers (Jul 17, 2011)

Still odd how no pics have been produced. . .hoax maybe?


----------



## epackage (Jul 18, 2011)

I just think it was a mistake in the initial measurement and they may have felt foolish about it, but it also could have been some butt hole looking for a sucker....Jim


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jul 18, 2011)

LoL @ Matts pic!


----------



## carobran (Aug 9, 2011)

according to his profile.he hasnt loggedin since about a week after this thread was started...............................................soooooooooooooooooo[8|][8|][8|][8|]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> I found the elusive tall one ...


 
 An elusive bottle for an elusive guy.   --------> where is he??? []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> Uh-oh, does this count as a Bottle Throwdown?


 
 Is that Chuck???  it sure looks like him if it isn't


----------

